# Kingwood, WV - Maggie #10-0770 Sweet



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: 10-0770 Maggie: Petfinder

*More About 10-0770 Maggie*

10-0770 Maggie is a very sweet girl. She appears to be approx. 4 years old. If not claimed, she will be available 6/28/10. Please contact us ASAP if interested in her. We are Preston County's only animal control facility, so intake is high and the pets' time here is short. Adoption days are Tuesdays and Wednesdays 11AM-7PM and the first & third Saturdays of the month from 9AM to noon. Please call the shelter or e-mail [email protected] for additional information. We are out-of-state adopter- and rescue-friendly! For additional information about adopting or rescuing pets from this shelter, please see our web page at Preston County (WV) Animal Shelter.









*My Contact Info*


Preston County Animal Shelter
Kingwood, WV
304-329-3461


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Maggie looks huggable - and she doesn't have very much time.....:help:
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Our intake coordinator contacted this shelter for more information on this dog and we are waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I got Lady from Preston County Animal Shelter, she was at a separate facility, someone's kenneled farm, but her tag, which we still had said Preston on it. 

She was a fantastic dog...


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Remo said:


> Our intake coordinator contacted this shelter for more information on this dog and we are waiting to hear back from them.


Did you pull? Listing gone


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't know if we got her or not. I have not heard anything back from Barbi. I will shoot her a note tonight when I get home.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Any update on this girl?


----------

